# Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras



## Greenhorn (26. Feb. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wie mein Nick es schon sagt: ich bin Gartenteich Greenhorn.
Im August letzten Jahres habe ich einen kleinen Teich angelegt (ca. 6qm). Bepflanzt ist er noch nicht so doll (ein Gras, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Schwertlilie - bin gespannt, was kommt, die Lilie jedenfalls treibt aus).

Nun las ich vom __ Quellmoos, das Unterwasserrasen ausbildet und für Sauerstoff sorgt. Mir gefällt die Idee, einen Rasenteppich im Teich zu haben, auch dass das __ Moos evtl. ein wenig die hässliche Folie am Rand bewächst. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen damit gemacht und wo bekommt man größere Portionen? Ich müsste das ja jetzt schon pflanzen...

Wie schnellwüchsig ist es tatsächlich, bzw. vermehrt es sich von alleine oder muss ich den ganzen Boden auslegen?

Mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle übrigens 120cm. Er hat Stufen von immer ca. 20 - 40 cm. Ich möchte keine Fische halten.

Vielleicht bin ich hier auch völlig falsch   , freue mich auf Antwort und einen netten Austausch. Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Grüße
Greenhorn


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

Hallo Greenhorn,

herzlich willkommen - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig. Die passenden Antworten auf Deine Frage werden bestimmt bald eintrudeln.

Vorab: Wie wäre es mit dem einen  oder anderen Foto? - Nicht, daß wir neugierig wären :__ nase


----------



## Greenhorn (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

Hallo Christine,
danke für das nette Willkommen!

mal sehen, ob das funzt mit den Bildern...nur wegen der Neugierde  

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j35/renia06/teich2.jpg?t=1204051422

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j35/renia06/teich3.jpg?t=1204051477


das war also nach Fertigstellung im August. Noch ohne Pflanzen (also die Lilie ist drin und die __ Sumpfdotterblume - ich glaube aber letztere ist eingegangen).

LG
Renate

PS: den ganzen Sand am Rand habe ich übrigens zwei Tage später wieder entfernt. Er wäre mir beim nächsten Regenguss sonst komplett im Teich gelandet. Anfängerfehler... 


(danke fürs Thread-Verschieben. Hier ist wohl die passendere Rubrik...)


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wie mein Nick es schon sagt: ich bin Gartenteich Greenhorn.
> Im August letzten Jahres habe ich einen kleinen Teich angelegt (ca. 6qm). Bepflanzt ist er noch nicht so doll (ein Gras, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Schwertlilie - bin gespannt, was kommt, die Lilie jedenfalls treibt aus).
> 
> ...



Hallo Nick  

ich heisse karsten

quellmoos 
isnix für Anfänger 
TUTMIRLEID  

ich denke um Quellmoos ausdauernd am Teich zu kultivieren brauchst Du Wasserwerte eines Quellbaches , ein paar Kilo Watt´s   für Pumpen und einen Schattenteich oder wenigstens ein großes Volumen bei steilen Wänden
um die Temperaturen im Griff zu haben . Quellmoos bewächst keine Folie .

Vermehren ... tut sich Fontinalis antipyretica wenn alles o.g. stimmt 

und 

Du Glück hast   

Es gibt aber ein paar andere "leichtere" Pflanzen für Deine Zwecke 

__ Hornblatt
__ Laichkraut
Nadelsimse
Brachsenkraut
__ Nadelkraut

alles Hier schon mal "zerkaut"   (einfach in die Suchfunktion eingeben)

auch _Unterwasserrasen_ geht 

und frag einfach  


mfg


----------



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

Hallo Renate,

:willkommen  bei den Teich:crazy 

Schöner Teich, gefällt mir 

Aber die Folie am Rand liegt nicht mehr so offen oder 

Wenn das PVC Folie ist dann hat die nämlich im Sommer ganz schön unter der Sonne zu leiden. Da solltest du dann evtl. bei Zeiten noch eine Abdeckung aus z.B. Ufermatten darüberlegen. Und wenn du dann glich Taschenmatten nimmst hättest du sofort noch Möglichkeiten Pflanzen einzusetzen 

Ufermatten findest du z.B. hier.....


----------



## Greenhorn (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

Hallo Karsten und Olaf,
ich sehe schon, mein Benutzername macht mir alle Ehre  . 
Vielen Dank für das Willkommen und eure Antworten - muss ich erst mal sacken lassen die Enttäuschung über den geplatzten Traum vom Rasenteppich aus Quellmoos   

Die Pflanzenvorschläge werde ich mithilfe Google und des Forums hier mal studieren.

Doch, die Folie liegt so "offen" da, Olaf. Hmmm...da muss ich mir dann wohl etwas holen, denn der Teich liegt im Sommer beinahe vollsonnig. Toller Link, danke. Werde ich mich mal umsehen.

Und, Karsten, was meinst du nun mit "Unterwasserrasen"? Is das ne Pflanze


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> .............einahe vollsonnig. Toller Link, danke. Werde ich mich mal umsehen.
> 
> Und, Karsten, was meinst du nun mit "Unterwasserrasen"? Is das ne Pflanze



nein 

ein Suchbegriff  

mfG


----------



## Greenhorn (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

ups


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

Hallo,

ich finde Quellmoos nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. allerdings kann ich nicht behaupten dass es schöne Unterwasserrasen bildet. Crassula helmsii oder Eleocharis acicularis machen da viel schönere Rasen.


----------



## Justin (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Quellmoos, Blattmoos, Wassergras*

Hallo Werner,

die Frage ist, ob es ebenso die gleichen Eigenschaften hat, wie Quellmoos.
Vor allem ist Quellmoos auch eine Wintergrüne Wasserpflanze was die anderen
beiden meines Wissens nicht sind.
Die Schmutzaufnahme und der immense Sauerstoff der von Quellmoos
produziert wird ist auch nicht zu verachten. Ich denke ich werde es in
einer kleinen Ecke meines Bachlauf ausprobieren.
Ob die sich dann auf Dauer halten werden, da bin ich auch sehr skeptisch.

LG

Justin


----------

